# Ladies only thread - botox anyone know anyhere good ??



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Tia


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

philly said:


> Tia


Someone asked about this in 2009 and the lady we knew of who does botox still does it so here is my response at the time: 

"Yes, my wife knows someone who just did it and they were very impressed. After going to several plastic surgeons in Limassol and Nicosia and having botox done there she also went to a lady called Eleni in Paphos - 26 913 399. (Don't be alarmed that it is a dentists office!) . The woman my wife knows who did it apparently said she didn't have the headaches she had after doing it before and was more pleased with Eleni than the more expensive surgeons. The lady doing it is South African/Cypriot and completed some kind of training and certification in London in order to perform the procedures! Hope this helps "


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Someone asked about this in 2009 and the lady we knew of who does botox still does it so here is my response at the time:
> 
> "Yes, my wife knows someone who just did it and they were very impressed. After going to several plastic surgeons in Limassol and Nicosia and having botox done there she also went to a lady called Eleni in Paphos - 26 913 399. (Don't be alarmed that it is a dentists office!) . The woman my wife knows who did it apparently said she didn't have the headaches she had after doing it before and was more pleased with Eleni than the more expensive surgeons. The lady doing it is South African/Cypriot and completed some kind of training and certification in London in order to perform the procedures! Hope this helps "


Lol it does - I shall give her a call ty :clap2:


----------

